# Was ist besser Desire S oder Galaxy S?



## turbosnake (31. Mai 2011)

Würde mich mal intressieren ob das Desire S besser ist als das Galaxy S. Müsste es doch da es deutlich neuer ist.


----------



## Ezio (31. Mai 2011)

Technisch sind die beiden fast gleichauf, ich würde aber das HTC bevorzugen wegen der Verarbeitung und HTC Sense.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Mai 2011)

Mir gefällt keine der Oberflächen so wirklich. 
Der Unterschied bei den Vearbeitung/Materialien wirken auf mich größer als die knapp 50€ Preisunterschied. Das Samsung fühlt sich wie ein Plastikbomber erste Güte an, das HTC deutlich besser.
Außerdem denke ich das das Desire S länger Updates bekommt, ist ja auch deutlich neuer.


----------



## jensi251 (31. Mai 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt keine der Oberflächen so wirklich.


 
wieso dann kein anderes?
Ich würde das Galaxy S nehmen


----------



## Ezio (31. Mai 2011)

> Mir gefällt keine der Oberflächen so wirklich.


kein Problem, dann kannst du einfach CM7 o.ä. flashen


> Außerdem denke ich das das Desire S länger Updates bekommt, ist ja auch deutlich neuer.


Sense 3 kommt nur für Dualcore Geräte, also ist es fraglich ob überhaupt noch offizielle Updates kommen.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Mai 2011)

Hat das Desire S ein signierten Bootloader? Weil das ein Ausschlußkriterium wäre.


----------



## Ezio (31. Mai 2011)

Wenn du root hast ist das doch relativ egal.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (31. Mai 2011)

Ich würde (wieder) das SGS nehmen , das Display ist spitze und mit CM7 gibts eine wirklich gute Custom ROM  (seit kurzem auch offiziell von CM supportet !)


----------



## turbosnake (31. Mai 2011)

Das SGS hat sich leider nur sehr billig angefühlt was mein Hauptkritikpunkt ist. 
Wo ist der günstigste Preis für ein Desire S? (kann auch B-Ware sein)


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juni 2011)

Werde mir am ehsten das Nexus S holen. 
Warum? Audem Desire bekommt man atm kein Root (außer das Geräte ist S-OFF) oder Htc entspertt den Bootloader oder zB die xda-devolpers finden eine Lösung oder man benutzt einen XTC-Clip .
Am SGS das alter und die "fehlende" Taste.
Bei beiden die Update-Unssicherheiten.

Beim Nexus S kann mal doch alles installieren, auch andere Oberflächen? Werde aber noch mal 1 bis 2 Wochen warten wegen dem Desire S.
Im Saturn kann man die beiden leider nicht benutzen, wegen dem Entsperrmuster.


----------



## Shadowbane (9. Juni 2011)

ich hatte das Desire und war super begeistert! Aber man muss ehrlich agen, dass es inszwischen wesentlich bessere gibt als die beiden...


----------



## turbosnake (9. Juni 2011)

Aber nicht für 300€! Ansich ist das LG Optimus Speed, das Handy mit dem besten P/L-Verhältnis.
Außerdem würd das Nexus S wohl am länsten Updates kommen, deswegen mein Favorit.


----------



## taks (9. Juni 2011)

Aber ich denke (oder hoffe ^^ ), dass der Root fürs Desire S bald kommt.


----------



## TheLucker (15. Juni 2011)

also in der regel sind die geräte meiner meinung nach von HTC besser!
und softwartechnisch find ich die android anpassung von HTC also das Sense einfach nur geil!


----------



## ile (15. Juni 2011)

TheLucker schrieb:
			
		

> also in der regel sind die geräte meiner meinung nach von HTC besser!
> und softwartechnisch find ich die android anpassung von HTC also das Sense einfach nur geil!



Sign!


----------



## jensi251 (15. Juni 2011)

Ich wäre für das Galaxy S.


----------



## PEG96 (15. Juni 2011)

Die Software macht das Smartphone, nicht die Hardware=HTC Desire S


----------



## ToPPi (15. Juni 2011)

Das Nexus ist imo die beste Wahl, auch wenn es natürlich ein Plastikbomber, wie die anderen Samsung Geräte ist. Ich denke da wird es ähnlich wie beim Nexus One ne grosse Modding Community vorhanden sein und dann kannste die Oberfläche (MIUI) individualisieren, wie du magst. Der Preis ist ausserdem mehr als fair.


----------

